# What Fish can you have in a 20 Gal tank NON Heated?



## WakeMeUp (Sep 13, 2009)

Iv always wanted to find out but no one has given exact answers on the internet.

I know theres:

Loaches 
White Cloud 
Gold fish
Platys
Betta
Pleco
Koi



The list has to be longer, can anyone please enlighten me?

Thanks


----------



## Tetra4life (Mar 1, 2009)

No koi period, they get two feet plus. Goldfish would not be the best bet either, if I were you I'd go with whiteclouds and a betta or a female betta sorority.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you have fish in there now? if it was me i would start with a shoal of tetras then a few cory cats. and maybe a molly or 2.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

with a non heated tank you still have to be careful that your tank temp doesnt fluctuate too much. do you know what your current tank temp is.....do you have it set up yet?? what are your water params??


----------



## WakeMeUp (Sep 13, 2009)

Tetra4life said:


> No koi period, they get two feet plus. Goldfish would not be the best bet either, if I were you I'd go with whiteclouds and a betta or a female betta sorority.


Iv got 4 platys and 2 loaches. I was thinking about the white clouds. Or maybe just putting a heater in with the loaches i heard they can tolerate it not sure.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

ok would you want to rehome your fish and start over fresh? what kind of loaches?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

also your platys will need a heater. do you have a heater or not? if not get one. set it for 78 degrees ferin.


----------



## WakeMeUp (Sep 13, 2009)

molliefan09 said:


> with a non heated tank you still have to be careful that your tank temp doesnt fluctuate too much. do you know what your current tank temp is.....do you have it set up yet?? what are your water params??


74 Degrees F, Its been set up for 2 whole days now with 2 platys inside. They seem to be doing fine.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

also most cories will need a heater also bettas!
I would just save a get a heater


----------



## WakeMeUp (Sep 13, 2009)

mollies said:


> ok would you want to rehome your fish and start over fresh? what kind of loaches?


The guy at the LFS store showed me a few i can put in my fresh water with no problem platys were suitable. No1's ever told me u need a heater for them they've been alive for 2 months in the 5 gal tank.

I bought the tank used from a guy off ebay 20 gal so i wanted to make more space for the loaches etc.

Iv got a heater came with the tank. Just i thought it would be annoying because id have to change the degrees all the time and its in celcius 16 - 32.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with you Rohland i miss read the topic. any who yes you will want a heater. no mater what.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Dont loaches get big? I dont know if they are suitable.
Also platys are tropical fish and need warm water too.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

ok for startes* what all do you have in your tank!!!!!!* we need to know that before we can help. What do you plan on being in the tank? lfs arnt the greatest places to get info from.


----------



## WakeMeUp (Sep 13, 2009)

Rohland said:


> Dont loaches get big? I dont know if they are suitable.
> Also platys are tropical fish and need warm water too.


I Didnt no that. Should i put it in there now? and if so what F should i set it to?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

agreed again that why i asked what kind of loaches.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

78


----------



## WakeMeUp (Sep 13, 2009)

mollies said:


> ok for startes* what all do you have in your tank!!!!!!* we need to know that before we can help. What do you plan on being in the tank? lfs arnt the greatest places to get info from.


Iv got 2 tanks at the moment i have 4 Platys and 2 Loaches( Just babies) so they are very small right now.

I moved 2 Platys from the 5 gal tank into the 20 gal tank. I put a filter in it two days ago and its been running since. I also have a heater, which iv heard isnt very good for loaches, im not sure on that.

I was thinking of getting 1 or 2 ,( correct me if im wrong) brittle nose fish the ones that mostly stay on the glass sucking algae away, similar looks to the pleco.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

loaches need heated tanks of 78 degrees brisl nose needs a heated tank also. what kind of loaches. some laches get way to big for a 20 gallon tank. we are just trying to help you


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

You will want to wait a few weeks for you 20 gallon to cycle properly. Befor you add any more new fish.


----------



## WakeMeUp (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah im grateful, its a weather loache. So ill put the Heater in now then?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

ok here is a list of what i would put in your tank when it is all done with cycle. Your 2 platys, 1 britl nose, A shoal of nean tetras. 6 of them. and maybe a few cory cats (3). If it were me i would take your loaches back to your lfs. depending on what kind they are.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

yes your on your heater.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

your loaches could get up to a foot long and as big around as your thumb.


----------



## WakeMeUp (Sep 13, 2009)

mollies said:


> your loaches could get up to a foot long and as big around as your thumb.


Alright thanks , ill wait a few weeks then.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh i agree with mollies. I would take your loaches back and maybe add another three cory cats to your list. so 6 cory cats in total. They prefer bigger shoals.


----------

